# Help Boost Signal of my D-Link DIR-615



## lfa (Apr 2, 2010)

*Setup:* DSL --> modem --> D-Link Wireless N DIR-615 Router for my mbp laptop. 
the hardwire to the dsl is at one end of the house and can't be moved. the phone company had a difficult time with the existing telephone lines being shuttled through the security system, so they created another line that bypassed security. 
- also, imho, the d-link dir-615 is a poor router. i sometimes get dropped signals. or, i get 3 bars and i'm right next to the darn thing. 

*Recent Add-ons: *a roku hd receiver for netflix and another desktop at the other end of the house. 
wifi signal from the router was too weak for the receiver to pick up. 

*Problem:* trying to get a strong wifi signal to my roku receiver to stream hd movies and the desktop at the other end of the house. 

*Failed Solutions #1: * 
i tried to change my router's antenna to a more powerful one, however the dir-615 antenna is unable to be modified (without breaking it). 

*Failed Solutions #2: *
- i bought a netgear ethernet extender kit ($100) that plugs into the wall socket. however, when i tested it out on my laptop, the transfer speed was so slow which makes me wonder i'm able to stream hd movies seamlessly. 
- also, the adapter must be plugged directly into a wall socket. because my home theater system is plugged into either extension cords that run behind a wall-sized custom built cabinet, it makes it hard to plug into the nearest wall adaptor that is 15-20 feet away and then running an ethernet cable without making it aesthetically and functionally pleasing. 

*Forum Help? * 
- What's my options? i'm hoping to spend about $100 or less.
- i'm hoping to be wireless at both ends and maximize my range. 
- wifi repeater? access point? buy another modem i can modify? remember, i'm handicapped by my dsl line since i can't move it. 

*thanks in advance!*


----------



## lfa (Apr 2, 2010)

*Need Help Boost Signal of my D-Link DIR-615*

i'm looking to boost my signal of my d-link dir-615 to other end of house and hook up with another desktop and roku receiver for netflix. 

i can't change location of my router (dsl/phone line problems).

i can't modify antenna (because i can't remove my router's antenna). 

i didn't have success with my netgear erthnet extender kit (because how my wall sockets are configured in the house). 

i'm looking to spend less than $100 and i need it to be fast enough to stream hd seamlessly, hopefuly. thanks in advance.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Some lists of High gain antenna's and devices that JohnWill has compiled:

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit

For 802.11n applications, this ZyXEL ANT1106 6db omni-directional antenna can be used.

For really long range outdoor applications, this 24dB parabolic WiFi Antenna may be a good choice.

If you have a wireless adapter that doesn't have provisions for an external antenna, one adapter that I've had good luck with is a Rosewill RNX-G1 USB Wireless Adapter. It's feature is that is has a removable antenna and will accommodate replacement antennas.

This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------



## lfa (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks for the input. unfortunately and fortunately, i gave up and upgraded my router. i got the dual band dir-628. it made a huge difference in every respect. better range, power, etc. but thanks for trying to help. i really appreciated it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No problem...

You're welcome!


----------

